# What is a "fancy" betta?



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

Is that actually a term for something specific, or just an attention catching adjective?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

On aquabids it's just a way to get attention. Same with the words amazing and unique


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

ok, that's what I was thinking, I just thought I'd seen someone say they'd gotten a "fancy" betta and it sounded like an actual thing.  Thanks!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I usually see it coupled with marble bettas. Often ones with multiple colours seem to get labelled as fancy, although I have seen solid coloured fish described as such as well. 

I don't think it's an official term used to describe a particular colour or pattern, just one used to sell fish.

Also I refer to normal Siamese Fighting Fish/Betta splendens as a 'fancy bettas' because I keep wilds and it's just how I differentiate between the two.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I define them marbles with 3 or more colours. Particularly if they are dragon marble


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a term used for 3 or more colors. Marbles, Koi, etc all go into "fancy". 
The word "fancy" in the betta world (to my understanding) means "not ordinary/plain" or "colorful" thus more and more color combos are called fancy. Often for commercial purposes, ordinary color combos (plain marbles, regular irid-red-white combinations, etc) are also called fancy.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Basically what indjo said but hereabouts it practically refers to anything that isn't a VT,CT,PK. Depending on the shop and how much more they wanna charge for the marbles/kois sometimes even HMs HMPKs get sorted as "fancy" here.


----------

